# Short Question



## spartan07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Im an Engineering student and have decided to make an electronic temperature control module for my bearded dragon tank.

i just wanted to get some other reptile owners opinions on how much they would be willing to pay for one. Its just a bit of research i have to do.

It would be most appreciated, and considering its one question, it would take a matter of seconds to do.

When its done i am hoping to post a few pics of it on here!!!

cheers guys 


note: pole closes on 28/10/2013. click on the link to access pole.

FreeOnlineSurveys.com



Would you pay £30-£60 for an Electronic Temperature Control Module?

1) Yes I would Pay That
2) Maybe, But i would look for a cheaper alternative
3) Yes, Only if i have to
4) No, That is far to expensive


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

spartan07 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im an Engineering student and have decided to make an electronic temperature control module for my bearded dragon tank.
> 
> ...


So you want to make a thermostat ?


----------

